# Cheapest DVD/CD player with DSD



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I'm curious about DSD, but I don't have the money to shell out for a new player right now. Is there anything (new or used) around $140 that has DSD?

I have a Denon 1940CI, but was disappointed that it only does analog surround and not audio through DSD. From my understanding, DSD lets the receiver process the audio, which, if the receiver has a better DAC, will theoretically have better sound quality. I have an Onkyo TX-SR876, which I'm pretty sure has a better DAC than the 1940CI.

So I guess question #2 is, is it worth it to spend some money on a player capable of DSD?


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

blackzarg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious about DSD, but I don't have the money to shell out for a new player right now. Is there anything (new or used) around $140 that has DSD?
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Stream_Digital

DSD is the format used for SACD... PCM is the format used for cd's... Unless you are looking for an SACD/cd player. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation


Matt


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I know that. What I meant was DSD over HDMI. The Denon 1940CI (and other HDMI 1.1 DVD players) can only do SACD over analog, so I need to use my surround analog outputs. The DSD is transformed to PCM by the DVD player, and then sent over to the receiver.


----------



## zworykin (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.oppodigital.com/dv980h/default.asp

Oppo 980H. Long since discontinued, but auctions on ebay have been closing around 150-200 recently. Awesome universal player, it's what I've used for the past couple of years with my Onkyo 805 for SACD/DVD-A listening. 

The 981HD, which tends to sell for a bit less, does NOT support DSD over HDMI (as it is only an HDMI 1.1 device).


As to whether or not it's worth it--I couldn't hear any difference between the DSD and the multichannel analog outputs, at least in my system (X-MTM/X-CS classics/Infinity Beta ES250 surrounds). However, if I hadn't gotten the Oppo and tried, I'd probably have always wondered. So, for me, definitely worth it in the end. Plus it's a pretty **** good upscaling DVD player.


----------



## Pwman (Mar 1, 2010)

The 981HD won't support DSD but it will convert SACD or DSD to PCM so you can use your HDMI for multichannel output if needed. I don't have many SACD's but the few I had sounded fine. Some folks say they can hear a big difference with DSD others don't. I always say if you want to invest the money to find out why not. Thats what the hobby is all about anyway. Make sure your receiver can process DSD if you do get the 980H.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

zworykin said:


> http://www.oppodigital.com/dv980h/default.asp
> 
> Oppo 980H. Long since discontinued, but auctions on ebay have been closing around 150-200 recently. Awesome universal player, it's what I've used for the past couple of years with my Onkyo 805 for SACD/DVD-A listening.
> 
> ...





Pwman said:


> The 981HD won't support DSD but it will convert SACD or DSD to PCM so you can use your HDMI for multichannel output if needed. I don't have many SACD's but the few I had sounded fine. Some folks say they can hear a big difference with DSD others don't. I always say if you want to invest the money to find out why not. Thats what the hobby is all about anyway. Make sure your receiver can process DSD if you do get the 980H.


Thanks for the responses. I'll just be patient, I guess. There are a few 980's on craigslist in other areas - I wonder if they'd be willing to ship. If you're in Arizona or Tennessee, lucky you!


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I would concur with the suggestion of the 980H. It is probably the least expensive player with DSD support. However, be aware that you need to understand what happens to a DSD signal when it reaches your receiver. Most must convert DSD to PCM prior to the digital-to-analog conversion. Very few have DAC's that can convert DSD to analog directly, and those that can do it will only do so if you engage some form of "direct audio" or "pure audio" mode. In that mode, you will not have any surround processing, bass management, or room correction available. If the DSD signal must be converted to PCM somewhere, it may work just as well if the player makes that conversion as if the receiver does.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

gonk said:


> I would concur with the suggestion of the 980H. It is probably the least expensive player with DSD support. However, be aware that you need to understand what happens to a DSD signal when it reaches your receiver. Most must convert DSD to PCM prior to the digital-to-analog conversion. Very few have DAC's that can convert DSD to analog directly, and those that can do it will only do so if you engage some form of "direct audio" or "pure audio" mode. In that mode, you will not have any surround processing, bass management, or room correction available. If the DSD signal must be converted to PCM somewhere, it may work just as well if the player makes that conversion as if the receiver does.


Ah, okay. The Onkyo TX-SR876 states “DSD sources are converted and handled as PCM.” Even so though, I would think that the DAC in the Onkyo is better than on most players (at least, better than the Denon 1940CI). Maybe not the Oppo, though? Hmm..


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Sure, the DAC is better than with a lot of players - including the 980H and probably the BDP-80, although probably not the stock BDP-83. If you want a player that will output SACD's via HDMI, you can look for an even wider assortment of players. Just looking at OPPO's product line alone, the following will do it: DV-970HD, DV-980H, DV-981HD, DV-983H, and both BD players. Of those, the 970HD and 980H may still be the cheapest (the 981HD's been selling for some absurdly high prices on the used market lately).


----------

